# Here there be Dragons [Closed]



## Almightyfoon (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've decided to make my debut onto the enworld pbp scene as a DM! Huzzah! Anyways, to the important bits.

Setting:
Here there be Dragons. Dragon's rule the land, and have for millenia, possibly for all of eternity if the mad cultists of Tiamat are to believed. What matters however is that the world is ruled by Draconic overlords, who primarily organize themselves into nearly a dozen separate Tyrannies. They rule over a every aspect of life, freedom is nearly nonexistent. Non Reptilian races are second class citizens at best and for the most part slaves. In any standing they are still the bottom of the food chain. Like many, the player characters are slaves, headed from Desert End to Passage along the Correilan Forest through the territory of the Tyranny of the Lost. You are among many in the train, herded along like cattle by their reptilian overlords. Any chance of escape was lost after going through the desert and supplies dwindled. Many have barely the strength to continue, let alone make an escape attempt. However, some have a spark of life within them still, a spark  not yet extinguished by the punishing conditions or lashes.

My goal is 4-6 players, however if there are closer to 8, I may split the groups and run a good vs. evil campaign were the groups are playing simultaneously against their respective organizations. If anyone is interested that is.

A few rules on character creation, Dragonborn and Kobolds are blanket banned, without explict approval from me. While a rogue Dragonborn is possible, it will be incredibly rare and we'll have to chat about it if you want to play it. Divine classes are tricky as the only divine power is Tiamat, and her influence is nearly omnipresent. I've drawn up a map, and am in the process of uploading it and cleaning it up. Starting level is 1 and we'll be playing 4th edition. You can pick your starting gear on character creation, but as slaves you've naturally been stripped of all possessions with the exception of the clothes on your back.

Combat will be done as seems to be the standard here, PC's who beat the enemies on initiative go before the enemies, and in posting order. I'll be posting defenses and HP values for monsters for the sake of speeding combat up. In that vein, I'll also be rolling initiative myself. I'll be using Invisble Castle, I'd prefer if players did the same. I prefer a faster pace game, so at least a post every day or two. Looking for first level characters, and if enough interest exists in a good vs. evil game, I'm more than happy to run it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting!
All official material allowed, but dragonborn, kobolds and divine powersource?

Would like to play a

Controller - Ranger (Hunter) Elf
Defender - Fighter (Knight) Eladrin
Striker - Warlock (Hexblade) Changeling

depending on what role needed.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd like to play if you'll have me. I would be very much interested in filling the rogue slot.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 11, 2011)

Colour me interested.  I'm up for pretty much any role as well so I'll wait and see who joins up and what they're burning to play!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 12, 2011)

1) What starting level?
2) What edition D&D?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 12, 2011)

Divine power sources are allowed, it's just it's a little tricky (at first) if you want to be a follower of anyone other than Tiamat. You'll just have mysterious powers from an unknown source for a little bit. But yeah, other than the exceptions mentioned above it's all fair game.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 12, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> 1) What starting level?
> 2) What edition D&D?




Starting level is 1 and we'll be playing 4th edition. A note I forgot in the initial post, you can pick your starting gear on character creation, but as slaves you've naturally been stripped of all possessions with the exception of the clothes on your back.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an Ardent I'm rolling up.  Any objections?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Starting level is 1 and we'll be playing 4th edition. A note I forgot in the initial post, you can pick your starting gear on character creation, but as slaves you've naturally been stripped of all possessions with the exception of the clothes on your back.



Some classes are much more hindered than others by lack of equipment. How long do you plan for the heroes to go without equipment?
PbP can be pretty slow and it can become frustrating fighting alongside druids and monks, for example, while waiting for an armor to bring your AC beyond 11.

Will you use the inherent bonus / alternate reward option from DMG2 / Dark Sun?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Ardent is fine with me. You'll have your equipment back by the first combat, you just won't be walking around armed, your walking around in irons. The lack of equipment is just for cinematic reasons. So I do want you to pick and pay for starting equipment, you just won't have it right off the bat.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2011)

This sounds like it could be interesting.  Still thinking about concepts though.  Do you have an idea of what kind of theme/stories we're likely to see?  That is, are we looking at Dark-Sun-esque survival, and dodging agents of the rulers whenever we venture into "town", or survival/horror, where we're constantly on the run?  Somewhere in between?  Or something else entirely?  Knowing this kind of thing would help me narrow down the flood of possible character ideas...


----------



## JustKim (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you still have room? I'd like to play a changeling who shapeshifts into a well-known symbol of the people. Her image as protector of the downtrodden is inherited from her mother, a much better heroine who came before her. My character infiltrated the slave train with plans to play hero, but hesitated too many times and now things are not looking promising.

I prefer to play her as a bard, and definitely on the "good" team should it come to that.

Edit: I could also see her as a hexblade, with a distinctive weapon that she summons as part of her secret hero identity. Either way would be fun!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like their is interest for a striker and two leader already. Will wait if there is interest for a defender or controller soon before making the character (Hunter or Knight).

Hexblade would have been a changeling, too, by the way.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 14, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> This sounds like it could be interesting.  Still thinking about concepts though.  Do you have an idea of what kind of theme/stories we're likely to see?  That is, are we looking at Dark-Sun-esque survival, and dodging agents of the rulers whenever we venture into "town", or survival/horror, where we're constantly on the run?  Somewhere in between?  Or something else entirely?  Knowing this kind of thing would help me narrow down the flood of possible character ideas...





The game will start with a very on the run style in themes, from there it shifts to a game of cat and mouse between you and the tyrannies as you become increasingly large thorns in their sides. Thats for the first tier of play, the others will become obvious as we go along.

I like the idea of the hero of the people, especially with a few of the npcs I have planned.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there any more room? I'm interested in the setting, sounds like fun! If there is, I'll like to know what roles need filling.

Are 4e Essentials good? I have recently acquire them and they do seem cool to try.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Is there any more room? I'm interested in the setting, sounds like fun! If there is, I'll like to know what roles need filling.
> 
> Are 4e Essentials good? I have recently acquire them and they do seem cool to try.



Hi, VV!
I hope it is. All my concepts posted here use essential classes.
We have currently two leaders (ardent, bard) and interest in something rogue-like (striker).
I will do either a defender or controller, based on your decision


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll have o go over the classes again, they changed a lot (for example the druid).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ok, I'll have o go over the classes again, they changed a lot (for example the druid).



A 3rd leader? I cannot defend and control!!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I was just giving an example of a class that changed a lot =)


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, VV!
> I hope it is. All my concepts posted here use essential classes.
> We have currently two leaders (ardent, bard) and interest in something rogue-like (striker).
> I will do either a defender or controller, based on your decision




Thanks for handling that WD. Essentials are fine, I still need to get ahold of some copies of those for myself beyond the monster vault. Another leader would be a little much, so any of the other 3 roles are fine.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am still interested as well, but I have had no free time to sit down with the books and develop a concept.  Should have something in the next couple of days, if that isn't too late.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been encouraged to go with hexblade, so that's what I'll be doing. That makes me a striker instead of a healer. I think this will make me more of a vengeful folk hero than the dashing Zorro type I had in mind at first.

Right now I'm planning to take the White Well pact and play up the radiant aspect of the Lady for a sort of holy, untarnishable hero persona. I think this would be something interesting in a world without good-aligned gods or divine heroes. Of course, the folk hero persona is just an act and my changeling is more fallible and self-serving when she isn't dressed for the part.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 16, 2011)

is it to late to join in?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I'll go for a mage (Controller) with some hitting power.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, that will makes me an Eladrin Knight 

Will post a character sheet soon. Shall we try to link backgrounds?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 16, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> is it to late to join in?




Not in the least bit. We have 5 thus far, all roles filled with two strikers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought we had two leaders or two strikers, depending if the changeling ends as a bard or as a hexblade.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I thought we had two leaders or two strikers, depending if the changeling ends as a bard or as a hexblade.




Yeah, our changeling is going hexblade which makes us +1 striker on the roles.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 16, 2011)

k i'll work on my character later


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm all up for the trying to link characters.  I'll go straight ardent, then (was toying with ardent/sorcerer when we had two leaders).  I'll keep my character traits and background vague until I see others.

Quick question AF: do you know about the dice roller on these forums?  I have an IC account but didn't know if you knew?

My draft character:

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Not sure yet, level 1
Half-Elf, Ardent
Ardent Mantle: Mantle of Elation
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 17, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 8, Cha 18.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 15, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 8, Cha 16.

AC: 16 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 15
HP: 29 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7
TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +9, Endurance +7, Diplomacy +11, Athletics +4
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History, Insight +1, Intimidate +4, Nature -1, Perception -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise +4, Thievery +1
FEATS
Level 1: Wind of Sympathy
POWERS
Ardent at-will 1: Demoralizing Strike
Ardent at-will 1: Energizing Strike
Dilettante: Eyebite
Ardent daily 1: Recursive Emotions
ITEMS
Longspear, Chainmail, Sling, Sling Bullets (20)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

Any advice?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

Grumi
level 1
Human, Wizard
Build: Mage
Arcane Implement Mastery: Staff of Defense
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Birth - Among Another Race: Among Another Race (Dwarf)
Background: Birth - Among Another Race (Among Another Race (Dwarf))

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 10.


AC: 14 Fort: 14 Reflex: 15 Will: 14
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight +6, Arcana +9, History +9, Religion +9, Endurance +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, Intimidate, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth +1, Streetwise, Thievery +1, Athletics -1

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Human: Immolate the Masses
Level 1: Arcane Reserves

CLASS FEATURES
Apprentice Mage (Evocation)
Mage's Spellbook
Mage's Cantrip
Magic Missile

POWERS
At Will:
Beguiling Strands
Hypnotism
Freezing Burst

Encounter:
Burning Hands

Daily:
Fountain of Flame
Arcane Whirlwind


ITEMS
Spellbook, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Adventurer's Kit, Staff Implement, Backpack (empty), Bedroll, Belt Pouch (empty), Lantern, Oil (1 pint) (10), Silk Rope (50 ft.), Waterskin, Potion of Healing (heroic tier), 7gp


----------



## JustKim (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good, guys! I'm anxious to see how your concepts develop. Here's what I have so far.

Fiddly things:
[sblock]Cimarron, level 1 Changeling Hexblade
Build: Fey Pact of the White Well
Background: Defender of the Oppressed (+2 to Streetwise)

Ability Scores
Str 8, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 20.

AC: 15 Fort: 11 Reflex: 13 Will: 17
HP: 23 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

Trained Skills
Streetwise +12, Insight +7, Bluff +12, Stealth +8

Untrained Skills
Acrobatics +3, Arcana, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering, Endurance, Heal, History, Intimidate +5, Nature, Perception, Religion, Thievery +3, Athletics -1

Feats
1) Superior Implement Training (Dragontooth wand)

Misc
Shapechanger type
Fey Pact Reward (Bonus to warlock and warlock paragon path attack powers equal to Dex modifier)
Pact Weapon: Sword of the White Well (one-handed military heavy blade, +2 proficiency, 1d12 damage)
Pact Boon: Soul Step

Powers
Eldritch Bolt: Ranged 10, +6 vs Reflex, 1d12+9 force damage. Special: You can use this power as a ranged basic attack.
Moonfire Blade: Melee, +8 vs Reflex, 1d12+9 radiant damage. If the target ends its next turn adjacent to you, it takes radiant damage equal to your Dexterity modifier. Special: You can use this power as a melee basic attack.
Soul Step: Free Action, Trigger: you reduce an enemy to 0 HP, or an enemy adjacent to you drops to 0 HP. Effect: You teleport a number of squares up to your Dexterity modifier. Special: You can use this power only once per round.
Changeling Disguise
Well of Light: Melee, +7 vs AC, 2d12+9 radiant damage. Effect: You activate an aura 1 until the end of your next turn. Enemies in the aura have vulnerable 3 radiant to your attacks.
Changeling Trick: Minor Action, Melee, make a Bluff check opposed by the target's passive Insight. If your check succeeds, you gain CA against the target until the end of your next turn.
Crown of Stars: Ranged 10, +6 vs Reflex, 2d12+9 radiant damage. If the target is bloodied, it's blinded until the end of your next turn. Sustain Minor: Make another attack against any target in range, +5 vs Will, 5 radiant damage.

Items
Dragontooth wand, Leather Armor, Disguise Kit, Adventurer's Kit[/sblock]

Description:
_In her natural form as a changeling, Cimarron is alien and unattractive. Her short hair is the color and texture of straw, her features are sunken and inexpressive, her eyes black and void. However, Cimarron is almost never in her natural form.

Cimarron has a few favorite personas. While working under the nose of the dragons, she often appears as either a wizened old woman, the Crone, or a pitiable woman burdened by the swell of pregnancy, the Mother. But the form she takes among friends is that of a carefree and fun-loving young woman, the Maiden.

Cimarron's final persona of note, and her most carefully guarded secret, is that of the Heroine. In this form Cimarron embodies the virtues of the enslaved and stands up to the tyranny of the dragons. Rumors paint her as the reincarnation of a mortal hero, returned as an alabaster angel too beautiful to believe, swathed in diaphanous white and bearing a sword of moonlight. The reality is crafted of illusion and improvised shawls of white cloth, but if the faith is there, people will see what they wish to see._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

You know that Cimarron is the therm in spanish to address a domestic animal that has escaped and formed a separate population and presently lives like a wild animal?

Regarding Grumi

A stout and short man, he resembles much the dwarfs which with he grew up and was raised by. As a baby, Grumi was abandoned, or his mother was killed and the baby was left to his fate. Luckily, a dwarf found him in his cradle; the baby was in bad shape, and lucky, as no wild animals had spotted or smelled him. 
Miltak, so was named the dwarf wizard, took the baby with him, and raised him like his own son. Grumi learned from his adopted father the arts of the arcane, and decided to leave the remote place where his father lives, to see the world, since he only knew the caves where Miltak dwelt. Miltak tried to warn him of the dragons, of the perils that were waiting in every corner. But the human wonderlust was incompatible with the dwarven patience and precaution. Both father and son had their goodbye, and parted ways, with the promise that one day, they'll reunite.
But not long before Grumi started his own path, a band of Kobolds captured him, and sold him to slavery.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there...is this full yet or is there room for another? 

My two character concepts are a Githzerai Seeker or a Shifter Druid...if there's room.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 17, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> You know that Cimarron is the therm in spanish to address a domestic animal that has escaped and formed a separate population and presently lives like a wild animal?



I sure did! It's intentional, and in the vein of Zorro. 

Grumi sounds like fun. Does he act like a dwarf?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*Erevan Dariel*

[sblock=Character Sheet]Eladrin Knight, level 1
Eladrin, Fighter
Background: Eladrin - Estranged Fey (+2 to Endurance)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 14.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 12.


AC: 19 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 13
HP: 29 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +5, Athletics +5, Intimidate +7, Endurance +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Arcana +6, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering, Heal, History +6, Insight, Nature, Religion +4, Stealth -1, Streetwise +2, Thievery -1

FEATS
Class Bonus: Shield Finesse
Level 1: Melee Training (Intelligence)

[sblock=POWERS]
Basic attack (longsword)
1d20+8;1d8+2


Defend the Line
At-Will Martial, Stance
Minor Action Personal
Effect: You assume the defend the line stance. Until the stance ends, whenever you hit an enemy with a melee basic attack using a weapon, that enemy is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Glimmering Blade
At-Will Martial, Stance, Teleportation
Minor Action Personal
Effect: You assume the glimmering blade stance. Until the stance ends, each time you hit an enemy with a melee basic attack using a weapon, you can teleport up to 2 squares to an unoccupied square adjacent to that enemy.

Power Strike
Encounter Martial, Weapon
Free Action Personal
Trigger: You hit an enemy with a melee basic attack using a weapon.
Target: The enemy you hit
Effect: The target takes 1d8 extra damage from the triggering attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATURES]
Feywild Guardian
At-Will Martial, Teleportation
Opportunity Action Personal
Trigger: An enemy subject to your defender aura either shifts or makes an attack that does not include among its targets either you or an ally who has an active defender aura.
Effect: You teleport up to 2 squares to an unoccupied square adjacent to the triggering enemy and then make a melee basic attack against that enemy.

Defender Aura
At-Will Aura
Minor Action Personal
Effect: You activate an aura 1 that lasts until you end it as a minor action or until you fall unconscious. While in the aura, any enemy takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls when it makes an attack that does not include among its targets either you or an ally of yours who has this aura active. Marked enemies are not subject to this aura.

Shield Finesse
You gain the Shield Finesse feat as a bonus feat.

Weapon Talent
+1 with all weapon attacks
[/sblock]

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Hide Armor, Heavy Shield, Longsword, Dagger (2)[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
No very strong, nor dexterous or having a strong connection to the feywild to draw upon, but bright, Erevan tried to follow the way of the wizard to defend himself.
It didn't take long to realize that he, despite of his great intellect, had no real talent in this formulated and bookish art of magic.
Focusing his learning on the mechanics of living bodies and the theory behind a successful sword fight, he still felt a distant pull from unknown magic...
But that was before the slavers came...
[/sblock]
---

Notes:
I plan to re-train Melee Training (Int) to Heart of the Blade (Swordmage Multiclass) and taking Intelligent Blademaster as my 2nd level feat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Grumi
> level 1
> ...




The mage build doesn't receive the implement mastery feature and free Ritual Caster feat.

If you plan to use a staff implement, Staff Expertise is a really great feat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, so they do use staff, but don't have staff mastery?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, they can still use all wizard implements (there is some discussion if this includes tomes), but use arcane school benefits instead of implement masteries.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 17, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Hi there...is this full yet or is there room for another?
> 
> My two character concepts are a Githzerai Seeker or a Shifter Druid...if there's room.




Yeah we have room for another, but after that point I'm going to close up for the time being.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, coolness. 

I'm going to go with a Shifter Druid since I'm playing a Gith Seeker lvl 12 in a home campaign. I'll post stats up later today/tonight. I'd love to be able to tie her background with that of another player.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 17, 2011)

I had the same idea about linking my background to another character, but I was going to wait and see what everyone else came up with. It'd be great to have someone already in the group who Cim feels she can trust. Do you want to collaborate?


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

JustKim said:


> I had the same idea about linking my background to another character, but I was going to wait and see what everyone else came up with. It'd be great to have someone already in the group who Cim feels she can trust. Do you want to collaborate?





I'll collaborate for sure.  My character is a shifter, that alone makes her different than normal people...she's a second class citizen...and she does believe that being with someone rather than being alone is a great way to survive.

We could have met before our character's got captured. Maybe we were on the run together for something.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 17, 2011)

So, I am assuming all characters are being built with the standard point array system from the PHB1, right? That is how I will be making her unless told otherwise.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 17, 2011)

Your shifter sounds like someone who would eschew the dragons' cities and try to live on the fringe, is that accurate? I see Cim as using her changeling abilities to move undetected among the dragons' slaves and travel from place to place. Maybe our characters worked as a pair, with your druid as shepherd through the wilds and Cim as a spy in the cities. Maybe we were smuggling people, or spreading information, or trying to foster a revolution. What do you think?


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

i will post my character tomorrow evening if thats fine with everyone


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 18, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Your shifter sounds like someone who would eschew the dragons' cities and try to live on the fringe, is that accurate? I see Cim as using her changeling abilities to move undetected among the dragons' slaves and travel from place to place. Maybe our characters worked as a pair, with your druid as shepherd through the wilds and Cim as a spy in the cities. Maybe we were smuggling people, or spreading information, or trying to foster a revolution. What do you think?




I like this. The spreading of information, fostering a revolution and occasionally helping move and smuggle people all sounds wonderful. I like it. Maybe we got separated in game time a couple months ago though, and we just so happened to get together again on this trip to wherever it is we are going as chained up slaves... what do you think?


----------



## JustKim (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds excellent! I'll put it in my background.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2011)

JustKim said:


> I sure did! It's intentional, and in the vein of Zorro.
> 
> Grumi sounds like fun. Does he act like a dwarf?




Yes he does!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

No one wants to have a highly intelligent Eladrin Knight buddy?

Also, any critic on my build?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498222-post36.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 18, 2011)

I have this idea that my character has suffered extended periods of torture from the dragon-kin scum and the only way to survive was to supress his emotions.  Watching those around him (maybe a particular person) suffer he wishes he could help them and lessen their pain somehow (he is actually absorbing their emotions unknowingly).  Until finally the emotions build and unleash his ardent power.

This gives opportunity to have someone there with him but also can be alone in this.  Does this fit with the history?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 18, 2011)

WD, we could have a physical/emotional co-dependancy in captivity thing going on?


----------



## JustKim (Mar 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> No one wants to have a highly intelligent Eladrin Knight buddy?
> 
> Also, any critic on my build?
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498222-post36.html



It sounds like it's going to be the 6-8 of us against the world, so I expect we'll end up pretty close.

I don't know much about your build, I let my DDI subscription lapse and haven't seen the eladrin knight bits. Sorry!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually WD, that reliance on each other might really work since I have a reach weapon to hide behind you


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Actually WD, that reliance on each other might really work since I have a reach weapon to hide behind you



That is fine by me. How long were your character enslaved?


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

just about to head to work, but i figured i would share my character concept.

*prince kheldar(silk)*

silk was the heir to a powerful merchant family. his father was killed by the dragons while his mother was blinded by a horrible pestilence. silk was well on his way to becoming the richest man in the world. however the dragons confiscated most of his holdings and he now maintains only a few shops in the world. he has vowed to rebuild his shattered empire as well as overthrow his dragon overlords


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

for anybody whos read the *Belgariad and Malloreon* i am loosely basing my character off of prince kheldar(aka silk)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> That is fine by me. How long were your character enslaved?




I was hoping that AF might help with that.  I'm happy to be told in that respect.

This is shaping up to be quite a team!


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

*to the DM*

i was wondering that as a secret language can i create a form of sign language that i used to communicate with the various shopkeepers in my employ. i also taught it to a select group of fellow slaves to help plan a rebellion against the dragon overlords.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
silk, level 1
Human, Rogue
Build: Trickster Rogue
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Merchant Prince (Merchant Prince Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 11, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 14.


AC: 16 Fort: 11 Reflex: 17 Will: 14
HP: 23 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +8, Stealth +9, Thievery +9, Insight +6, Acrobatics +9, Perception +4, Streetwise +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering -1, Endurance, Heal -1, History, Intimidate +3, Nature -1, Religion, Athletics

FEATS
Human: Backstabber
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Deft Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Riposte Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue encounter 1: Unbalancing Shot
Rogue daily 1: Pommel Smash

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Disguise Kit, Leather Armor, Rapier, Dagger (5)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


appearance:short, rat faced man

assumed identities:radek(rich merchant)
                               ambar(poor scoundrel)


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright, sorry it took so long to make my character. I've been playing alot of 3.5 recently and had to do a quick refresher on 4th ed.

Mary, level 1
DESCRIPTION
Female Eladrin, Height 5'6", Weight 133 lbs, Hair Black, Eyes Green, Skin White, Alignment Unaligned, Diety None
FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 9, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16.
STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 9, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 16.

AC: 16 Fort: 12 Reflex: 16 Will: 14
HP: 21 Surges: 5 Surge Value: 5
TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +8, Streetwise +8, Insight +5, Perception +5, Stealth +9, Thievery +9, Diplomacy +8, History +7
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Endurance -1, Arcana +2, , Heal 0, Intimidate +3, Nature +0, Religion +0, Acrobatics +3, Athletics +2, Dungeoneering +3
FEATS
Level 1: Pact Initiate (History)
POWERS
at-will 1: Sly Flourish, Deft Strike
encounter 1: Dazing Strike, Eyebite (Pact Initiate)
daily 1: Blinding Barrage
RACIAL TRAITS
Eladrin Education (Diplomacy), Fey Step, Low-light Vision, Eladrin Weapon Proficiency
CLASS FEATURES
Brutal Scoundrel
ITEMS
Leather Armor, Dagger (x10), Thieve's Tools, Adventuring Kit, Lantern

Background: 
Mary lived most of her life as a personal attendant for a prominent dragonlord, though back then she was known as Rose. She was picked out as a young age due to her beauty and her long flowing red hair that her lord strangely became obsessed with. She was selected to be by his side nearly all the time. Such responsibility required her to study and learn the culture and traditions of high class society, and also afforded her the chance to dabble in the arcane arts. 
She longed for freedom however, and used what short time she had away from her master to practice in methods to escape, such as lockipicking, stealth, and swordsmanship. Eventually, she found her chance and slipped away from the clutches of her master. Using her skills gained as an attendant, she was able to blend seamlessly into society even being of an enslaved race. She soon found that freedom was not as easy to keep as it was to get. The enraged dragon sent hunting parties after her.
For years she had managed to elude the hunters, changing her appearance, coloring her hair black and cutting it short, assuming a new name. But they were always one step behind, and getting closer. Not confident in her ability to ultimatly escape, she devised plan to break into a slave caravan and blend into the masses as they travelled far away in hopes the trick would throw off her pursuers. Once they reached their destination, she would employ her skills to make good her escape and once again regain her freedom. 

Let me know if there are any problems with her backstory. Also I know we have no starting gear, but because she slipped in with the intentions of escaping I was wondering if she could have a concealed dagger?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I was hoping that AF might help with that.  I'm happy to be told in that respect.
> 
> This is shaping up to be quite a team!




The dragons have ruled the world from beyond living memories, The exact train that the story is focusing on is moving between cities (Between the Tyranny of Storms and the Tyranny of the Lost territories) so it will consist of new slaves and newly sold slaves. Its headed to market in Passage, so that is really up to you. I'll post my write up on the various Tyrannies.



sappire07 said:


> *to the DM*
> 
> i was wondering that as a secret language can i create a form of sign language that i used to communicate with the various shopkeepers in my employ. i also taught it to a select group of fellow slaves to help plan a rebellion against the dragon overlords.




Thats fine, if memory serves, that would be an application of the bluff skill. Misdirection and what not, and your trained in it so thats perfectly fine. I mean technically it'd be the old sleight of hand which is rolled into thievery, but that doesn't make any damn sense to me.



Dharuhk Svahre said:


> Let me know if there are any problems with her backstory. Also I know we have no starting gear, but because she slipped in with the intentions of escaping I was wondering if she could have a concealed dagger?




Keeping it would be difficult as the slavers have kept the slaves whipped and beat good to prevent escape. Getting into the caravan with a dagger would be exceedingly difficult as the slavers obviously don't care much for personal space and the only place to slip in would be in one of the cities during one of the sales. Getting a dagger later I wouldn't be against, but having one on you would not be a very smart idea, unless you want to be severely beaten.

Very good character concepts you guys. I'll post up some more information by tonight and when your ready for final character submission just PM me the info and we'll get started.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 20, 2011)

Aurora - Shifter Druid level 1 (Shifter +2 Dex, +2 Wis)
Original scores: 16, 14, 14, 12, 11, 8
Str: 11 +1 
Con: 14 +2
Dex: 16 +3
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 18 +4
Cha: 8 -1

Class Features: Wild Shape, Primal Aspect – Primal Swarm, Ritual Casting Feat, Balance of Nature, Hunter's Quarry 1/encounter
Race Features: Razorclaw shifting, +2 acrobatics, +2 stealth

Powers:
At-Will – Wild Shape, Swarming Locusts (beast), Fire Hawk, Pounce (beast)
Encounter – Scattered Form (beast)
Daily – Fog of Insects

Feats: 
level 1 – Ritual Casting (bonus)
level 1 – Warrior of the Wild (Ranger MC feat - gain Stealth Trained and Hunters Quarry 1/encounter)

HP: 12 + Con = 26
Bloodied: 13
Surge: 7
Surges/day: 9

Skills Trained: Nature +9, Arcana +6, Endurance +7, Perception +9, Stealth +10

Defenses: 
AC: 16 =10+ 3 + 3
Fort: 12 =10+ 0 + 2
Ref: 14 =10+ 1 + 3
Will: 15 =10+ 1 + 4

Armor: Cloth, Leather, Hide
Weapon Prof: Simple melee, simple range
Implements: Totem, staff
Defense bonus: +1 Ref, +1 Will

Gear:
Hide Armor - +3 AC, Check Penalty -1 30gp
Quarterstaff - +2 prof, 1d8 + 1 for basic attack 5 gp
Standard Adventuring Kit – 15 gp
Totem – 5gp
Ritual Book - free

Ritual Book and Rituals:
Animal Messenger
Silence

Character Notes and Build Design:
Most of the stuff I've picked is from the Primal Power book. Using the Primal Swarm, her Wild shape is what looks like a viscous panther from a distance, but an ugly one...it looks like she is covered with small moving creatures, flees, bugs, etc. When you get closer, she is a panther made up of hundreds and hundreds of tiny bugs that is taking the form of a panther/large kitty. All kinds of insects swarmed together... beetles, flys, crickets, bugs of all kinds and varieties. A dauntless amount of chitin, stingers and mandibles

Even when not wild shaped, she has some bugs buzzing around her. She can't help it, they love her. 

What do you think?


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 20, 2011)

DS - mind if i ask but how did Mary get so many Trained Skills?


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 20, 2011)

Mary is a rogue, which grants her stealth, theivery and four more, as well as an eladrin which grants her an additional one of her choice, then she has the Pact Initiate feat which allows her to take a skill from the warlock list. 8 trained skills.

Btw, as for the dagger I was hoping for something like a compartment in a shoe or something along those lines. Not easily accessable for quick combat but capable of being extracted when the time comes to escape. She does have all the applicable skills for such a task, thievery to rig the shoe, as well as the knowledge of how much the slave keepers would be paying attention, where and how they would check for contraband, and the bluff/diplomacy social skills to weasel her way out of getting caught. As well it doesn't need to take the form of a normal well crafted dagger and could be more like a sharpened prison shank if you know what I mean.

But if you don't want me to have one to start, its fine too.

P.S. if there is a problem with us not having shoes, they were just an example, a hidden pocket done just right on rags would be an ideal place for a weapon, or having a sheath hidden in the hair are other examples.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 20, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> Mary is a rogue, which grants her stealth, theivery and four more, as well as an eladrin which grants her an additional one of her choice, then she has the Pact Initiate feat which allows her to take a skill from the warlock list. 8 trained skills.
> 
> Btw, as for the dagger I was hoping for something like a compartment in a shoe or something along those lines. Not easily accessable for quick combat but capable of being extracted when the time comes to escape. She does have all the applicable skills for such a task, thievery to rig the shoe, as well as the knowledge of how much the slave keepers would be paying attention, where and how they would check for contraband, and the bluff/diplomacy social skills to weasel her way out of getting caught. As well it doesn't need to take the form of a normal well crafted dagger and could be more like a sharpened prison shank if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...




Cool.  I like the character.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 20, 2011)

As promised, the list of Tyrannies

Tyranny of Storms
Primary Flight: Blue
Role: Merchants

Tyranny of Flames
Primary Flight: Red
Role: Guards of the Black Sheath Mountains

Tyranny of Wastes
Primary Flight: Gray
Role: Law Keepers of the Land

Tyranny of Stone
Primary Flight: Purple
Role: Miners

Tyranny of Rime
Primary Flight: White
Role: Miners

Tyranny of the Lost
Primary Flight: Green
Role: Bounty Hunters

Tyranny of the Fallen
Primary Flight: Black
Role: Unknown

Tyranny of Ashes
Primary Flight: Brown
Role: Guardians of the Shatters

Let me see if I can get that map worked out. Piratecat posted up a hex mapper that should work.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 21, 2011)

What do the different tyrannies mean, as well as the roles?

Can you post the hex mapper on here? I need a decent map program for the upcoming online game that I somehow got convinced to run.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 21, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> What do the different tyrannies mean, as well as the roles?
> 
> Can you post the hex mapper on here? I need a decent map program for the upcoming online game that I somehow got convinced to run.




Yeah, heres the mapper. As for the Tyrannies, the Tyranny of XXX, is the name of the Tyranny, the role is what they do in the world ie. The Tyranny of Storms are the Merchant kings of the Dragons, thus the role of Merchants. The slave caravan you are in is primarily run by the Tyranny of Storms.

Each of the Tyrannies has a Primary flight which will determine the type of dragon makes up the bulk of it draconic members. The Tyrannies are not all dragons, Dragonborn, Kobolds, Dragonspawn and Lizardfolk make up the bulk of their day to day membership. There are even 'lesser races' (humans, dwarves, elves, etc.) that swear fealty to the Tyrannies, but they are usually nothing more than liasons to others of their kind at best, and at worst expendable messengers.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 21, 2011)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Cool.  I like the character.




thanks, your shifter is really interesting too. 

I will make a suggestion to you if you'll hear me out. Feel free to ignore this if you plan on multiclassing or believe this doesn't fit with your character concept, however I noticed you took the skill training feat for stealth. If you took the multiclass feat Warrior of the Wild, you would in fact gain the exact same benefit, Stealth as a trained skill, and in addition get hunter's quarry as an encounter power. I don't know if you're interested or not, I just thought I'd mention.

Also, sappire07, I have a bit of advice for you as well. Your original stats had you with an 18 dex and a 14 cha and then you spent your human bonus on cha. If you went with a dex of 16 and a cha of 16, you would gain 3 more points to spend on your other stats, and then you apply the human bonus to make the dex 18 again. Works out the same for dex and cha, and better for your other scores.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> Also, sappire07, I have a bit of advice for you as well. Your original stats had you with an 18 dex and a 14 cha and then you spent your human bonus on cha. If you went with a dex of 16 and a cha of 16, you would gain 3 more points to spend on your other stats, and then you apply the human bonus to make the dex 18 again. Works out the same for dex and cha, and better for your other scores[/GM].




thanks i will fix and update my character later on


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> thanks, your shifter is really interesting too.
> 
> I will make a suggestion to you if you'll hear me out. Feel free to ignore this if you plan on multiclassing or believe this doesn't fit with your character concept, however I noticed you took the skill training feat for stealth. If you took the multiclass feat Warrior of the Wild, you would in fact gain the exact same benefit, Stealth as a trained skill, and in addition get hunter's quarry as an encounter power. I don't know if you're interested or not, I just thought I'd mention.




wow you're good.  Thanks for the suggestion. I'll update that for sure with the change later.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 23, 2011)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
silk, level 1
Human, Rogue
Build: Trickster Rogue
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Merchant Prince (Merchant Prince Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 11, Dex 18, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16.


AC: 16 Fort: 12 Reflex: 17 Will: 14
HP: 23 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +8, Stealth +9, Thievery +9, Insight +6, Acrobatics +9, Perception +4, Streetwise +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering -1, Endurance, Heal -1, History, Intimidate +3, Nature -1, Religion, Athletics +1

FEATS
Human: Backstabber
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Deft Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Riposte Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue encounter 1: Unbalancing Shot
Rogue daily 1: Pommel Smash

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Disguise Kit, Leather Armor, Rapier, Dagger (5)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


heres the updated silk.



btw: does the new character builder have a copy to clipboard option?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Updated my character, including write-up of class features and powers.
Please comment!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498222-post36.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 23, 2011)

*Korvash - Half-Elf Ardent*

He often wondered, when he was able, whether things could have ended up any differently. He should have been dead many times over and, when they reached their destination, he most likely would be.

His “ability” had helped him escape the first time. His mother (he was sure it was her, wasn’t it? sister?) had told them about it so they would spare his life. He sometimes (often?) wished she hadn’t. Feeling when someone was lying – _guilt, fear, embarrassment_ – was a very helpful thing for a bounty hunter’s pet to have. He was so young (5? 7? 9?) that, like a faithful hound, he adored – _pride, self-worth, contentment_ - them for the scraps they gave him. And cowered – _fear, shame, anger_ – from the punishments for failure. The Tyranny of the Lost had been his home.

Maybe base was a better word. He had travelled, that much he remembered. Where he travelled was far hazier. Following his master (masters? mistress?) from place to place, sniffing out those they hunted.
Which, he was sure, how he ended up here. A failed mission (sabotage? incompetence? by design?) in the Tyranny of Storms had found him captured. He contained a lot of information and they wanted it by any means. He was loyal (why?) and didn’t not give up anything (did he?) despite what they put him through. That year (6 months? 9? 18?) had felt the longest of his otherwise miserable, short life.

The torture had changed him, that much he knew. His body had been lost to him a long time ago (scars? reset bones? burn marks? regrown flesh? dizzy spells? loss of memory?). The only thing he had to hold on to were his emotions, and those of others that he felt. He had initially been overwhelmed by the volume but he had hung on – _persistence, identity, stubbornness,_ anger – and something had snapped. No longer merely feeling emotion, he found control. First, he used them to help his eladrin friend. He had stuck up for him in the cells (fought? talked down? bullied?) and so he took away his pain – _fear, abandonment_. Then he had used them against his torturers. Feeding back pain and fear – _satisfying, validating, pure_ – to those who inflicted it upon him. Soon they became uninterested – _confused, reluctant, frightened_ – and he was left alone.

Until now. The price had been paid and he was being sent back. Probably to find out what he had told them (nothing? everything? truth? lies?). Or just to return their faithful hound. Either way he was a dead man. He would not be dictated to again. His life would be his own. He was broken. He was changed. He…no…Korvesh (his name? his identity?) would be free. And Korvesh would have his revenge.

[sblock=Full Character]
Korvesh, level 1
Half-Elf, Ardent
Ardent Mantle: Mantle of Elation

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 17, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 8, Cha 18.

AC: 16 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 15
HP: 29 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7
PP: 2

Mantle of Elation
You and each ally within 5 squares of you gain a bonus to damage rolls for opportunity attacks. The bonus equals your Constitution modifier.
In addition, each ally within 5 squares of you gains a +2 bonus to Diplomacy checks and Intimidate checks.

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +9, Endurance +7, Diplomacy +11, Insight +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History, Intimidate +4, Nature -1, Perception -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise +4, Thievery +1, Athletics -1

[sblock=FEATS]
Level 1:
Wind of Sympathy
When you use your second wind, one ally within the radius of your Ardent Mantle can use their second wind as a free action[/sblock]

[sblock=POWERS]
Ardent at-will 1: 
Demoralizing Strike
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and the target takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of your next turn.
Aug 1
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and the target takes a penalty to Will equal to 1 + your Constitution modifier until the end of your next turn.
Aug 2
Close: burst 1
Target: Each creature in the burst
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and the target takes a penalty to all defenses equal to 1 + your Constitution modifier until the end of your next turn.

Ardent at-will 1: 
Energizing Strike
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and one ally within 5 squares of you gains temporary hit points equal to one-half your level + your Charisma modifier.
Aug 1
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and one dying ally within 5 squares of you regains hit points equal to your Charisma modifier.
Aug 2
Hit: 2[W] + Charisma modifier damage, and you or one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.

Dilettante: 
Eyebite
Standard Action
Ranged 10
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: 1d6 + Charisma modifier psychic damage, and you are invisible to the target until the start of your next turn.

Ardent daily 1: 
Recursive Emotions
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Charisma modifier psychic damage.
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: The target takes ongoing 5 psychic damage (save ends). Whenever the target makes a saving throw against this effect, one enemy you can see takes psychic damage equal to your Wisdom or Constitution modifier, and one ally you can see regains the same number of hit points.[/sblock]

ITEMS
Longspear, Chainmail, Sling, Sling Bullets (20)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
HP: 29/29
Surges: 10/10
PP: 2/2

AC: 16
Fort: 14
Ref: 12
Will: 15

Demoralizing Strike
Energizing Strike
Ardent Surge
Ardent Outrage
Eyebite
Recursive Emotions

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +9, Endurance +7, Diplomacy +11, Insight +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana, Dungeoneering -1, Heal -1, History, Intimidate +4, Nature -1, Perception -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise +4, Thievery +1, Athletics -1[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys, all the characters look great.  Looking forward to this now!

AF: do you want to open up a Rogues' Gallery for our characters?  Or just PM them to you?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> ... bullied?...



This is most likely what my character would have done.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> This is most likely what my character would have done.




Cool. I thought his garbled mind would help keep things vague enough for others!


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 23, 2011)

Walking Dad and RavenBlackthorne, your characters look really good. I'm looking forward to playing with them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> ...
> at-will 1: Sly Flourish, Energizing Strike
> ...



Is the character an ardent/rogue hybrid?
Asking because Energizing strike is an ardent at-will.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting Korvesh's story! I feel like I have a better idea of who your character is.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Is the character an ardent/rogue hybrid?
> Asking because Energizing strike is an ardent at-will.




Thanks, nice catch. I don't have the character builder so I just copied somebody elses and changed the info. Turns out I forgot to pick a second at-will power.

Funny part is I don't even know what an ardent is or what book its from.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Ardent is from the PHB3 and its a Psionic class.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Ardent is a Psionic Leader from the PHB 3.
You will see one in play here soon, thanks to RavenBlackthorne.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope I do the Ardent family justice! 

So do we have a final roster?  I need to know who I'm trying to keep alive!


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, I've been terribly active in this thread of my own posting. First off, apologies for that, I have been keeping up with things though. To the question of our final roster:

Walking Dad - Eravan Dariel, Eladrin Knight

Voda Vosa - Grumi, Human Mage

Dharuhk Svahre - Mary, Eladrin Rogue

Stacie GmrGrl - Aurora, Shifter Druid

sappire07 - Silk, Human Rogue

RavenBlackthorne - Korvesh, Half-Elf Ardent

JustKim - Cimarron, Changeling Hexblade

Are the characters we have. So far I've received a final build from JustKim. If there are more "final" builds then the ones I linked too, please let me know.

Final Role counts:
Defender- 1
Controller- 2
Striker- 3
Leader- 1

Melee: 5
Ranged: 2

Very up close and personal party we have set up. I'll put pen to paper (or fingers to keys rather) this weekend and flesh out the first few adventures and we will start next week (Wednesday at the latest, Monday is the goal). I've got the first arc roughly plotted out in my head, a couple character arcs, and the general outline of where I want things to go. I need to transfer a few things from my brain to my campaign doc, but I'm away from my laptop for the time being.

So if anyone has any questions, nows the time to ask!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 24, 2011)

AF my final build is on the previous page along with my history.

At a glance, 5 melee in a group of 7 is going to keep me a very busy leader! I've got a fair few healing things but I wouldn't want things to get out of hand. It'll be worth seeing how it goes,though! Hopefully we'll be able to take em down with 3 strikers before they can do serious damage!

Looking like good fun!


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 25, 2011)

My final build is the one I posted. I just edited in the missing power. For the melee/ranged issue, as a rogue I do both equally well. Only difference is throwing the daggers, or stabbing with them.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 25, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> My final build is the one I posted. I just edited in the missing power. For the melee/ranged issue, as a rogue I do both equally well. Only difference is throwing the daggers, or stabbing with them.




Its not an issue persae, its just some numbers I felt like sharing. 

Also, Rogues gallery! And, Kim did you get my last PM?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Mar 25, 2011)

Character added to the RG.  Here we go!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Character added to the RG.  Here we go!



Same here. Please tell me if anyone thinks that I missed something.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 25, 2011)

My character is up as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2011)

Grmui posted in the RG


----------



## JustKim (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't get a PM from you recently, no.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Mar 25, 2011)

I posted Aurora to the Gallery with more of a background to her.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 28, 2011)

character posted in RG

sorry  it took me so long. some nasty system defender program tricked me into thinking i had multiple viruses on my computer


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 28, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> character posted in RG
> 
> sorry  it took me so long. some nasty system defender program tricked me into thinking i had multiple viruses on my computer




Yeah I see those every day at work (I do student tech support at my University). No worries. Thread should be posted this afternoon, got a few PM's to sort out first.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 29, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Yeah I see those every day at work (I do student tech support at my University). No worries. Thread should be posted this afternoon, got a few PM's to sort out first.





is there an easy way to remove it manually? if not do you know of any free programs to *remove* it for me? iv tried several and all they do is tell me to register for 15$ a month and i don't want to waste 15$ just to remove 1 program.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 29, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> is there an easy way to remove it manually? if not do you know of any free programs to *remove* it for me? iv tried several and all they do is tell me to register for 15$ a month and i don't want to waste 15$ just to remove 1 program.




Oh sure, theres plenty. First you'll need a clean USB drive and a working computer. Everything I mention is free to download and use.

Step 1. Google and Download rkill
Step 2. Google and Download Malware Bytes
Step 3. (personal preference) Google and Download Super Anti Spyware Portable scanner.

Load all of those onto the thumbdrive and plug it into said afflicted machine. Boot into safe mode, run rkill (a bit over kill in safe mode but its better to be safe) this will shut down any nasty programs in the background. Then, run Super anti spyware and let it clean things out. After that, install and run Malware Bytes. SAS -should- clear it out, but not always. Takes about 3 hours. bleepingcomputer.com has a guide on how to get rid of this too (basically what I told you sans SAS, I just like SAS is all.)

Anyways, IC thread will be up Tuesday, as I didn't get a chance to post today, and its really late. I promise.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 29, 2011)

kk thanks. i will try to find those programs when i get home from work


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 30, 2011)

Game thread is up!

Game Thread Appologies for the wait everyone. Please post in there and we will begin once everyone has come in.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 1, 2011)

if anyone is interested in playing or DMing a 4e campaign set in middle earth please visit this link


http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...th-edition-dm-players-wanted.html#post5513776


edit: this doesn't mean im ditching this campaign btw


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent! We have lift-off!

A few quick questions on the current situation in order to help me determine my next course of action. 

1. It says in the phb that teleportation allows you to ignore physical effects that make you immoblilized or restained. As such, I would like to teleport out of my chains. Is this acceptable?

2. As part of the teleport move action I would like to use, Mary is currently looking for guards killed by the arrows in order to attempt to obtain a weapon. Are there any within 25' of her (in order to teleport directly) or within 55' (in order to teleport 25' and then use an action point in order to move another 30'). Any guards with daggers would be preferable, but any weapon is better than none in this case.

3. If there are any such guards, and if my action point was not required to get to them, are any of them close enough to the treeline to allow Mary to use a final move action via action point in order to get into the trees and hide?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

Dharuhk Svahre said:


> Excellent! We have lift-off!
> 
> A few quick questions on the current situation in order to help me determine my next course of action.
> 
> ...




Almightyfoon, as I'm playing the other character with teleport abilities, I will wait for your answer before posting more (but Erevan would prefer a sword over a dagger).


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 4, 2011)

As to the first question I seem to remember an elastin feat dealing with that situation specifically, but that was in the context of combat. And, as an adherent of the rule of cool, I'll allow it. 

The second question can simply be answered by yes. Any weaponry you might need can be found among the fallen guards (including a shield for you WD). 

The tree line is not however close enough to reach, without the use of a full turn of moves.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Apr 4, 2011)

Alighty, just one more question. Can I make a stealth check to hide based off the guards being distracted? I figure sinse Mary gets out of her chains so suddenly she may be able to escape notice from the guards momentarily as they are currently fighting somebody else right now.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 4, 2011)

That's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Apr 4, 2011)

excellent


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 4, 2011)

would i be able to find a rapier amongst the dead?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2011)

I used hypnotism since it appears to function only with eye contact. It force the target to make an attack against it own allies. I was wondering that if instead of that Grumi could force it to release his chains.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 6, 2011)

Before we go on,can I just clarify what you want dice roll wise AF?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 7, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> would i be able to find a rapier amongst the dead?




Probably not, they're a bit brutish for such a refined weapon. There are plenty of shortswords and the like though.



Voda Vosa said:


> I used hypnotism since it appears to function only with eye contact. It force the target to make an attack against it own allies. I was wondering that if instead of that Grumi could force it to release his chains.




I'll allow it.



RavenBlackthorne said:


> Before we go on,can I just clarify what you want dice roll wise AF?




I'm not picky, either the integrated roller, or invisible castle.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 7, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Probably not, they're a bit brutish for such a refined weapon. There are plenty of shortswords and the like though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 11, 2011)

Have we stalled?


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 13, 2011)

No, I've just been slammed with midterms, or end term projects rather as finals are in two weeks.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 26, 2011)

Boo


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> No, I've just been slammed with midterms, or end term projects rather as finals are in two weeks.



Good luck and see you afterwards.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 26, 2011)

yes good luck.  i hate midterms!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

Any news? [MENTION=6670569]Almightyfoon[/MENTION]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Any news? [MENTION=6670569]Almightyfoon[/MENTION]




Seconded.  I was really getting into it!


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 16, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Seconded.  I was really getting into it!




same. i was just waiting for someone to post


----------

